# Play Go Weiqi Online with Kindle Touch



## jigo (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is a thread that has sites for playing Go (also
called WeiQi or Baduk) online. I tried these and they
work nicely. With the Kindle Touch, you use the experimental
browser. (Javascript should be enabled in the settings).
You can log in as a guest or set up a free account.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185652


----------

